# my pup tyra



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

so heres some pics of my newsest pup tyra shes 5 months old and i just started taking her to shows in puppy match for no points she seems to have taken to it quick let me know what you think shes the sable


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sable Tyra is beautiful!


----------



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

heres another pic i forgot


----------

